
Why do Americans claim to be more religious than they are? - fanf2
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/the_hidden_brain/2010/12/walking_santa_talking_christ.single.html
======
QuantumGood
The article shared is from 2010. Here is some more recent info: You can see
what an outlier this makes America _seem_ by self-reported religiosity:

[http://assets.pewresearch.org/wp-
content/uploads/sites/11/20...](http://assets.pewresearch.org/wp-
content/uploads/sites/11/2018/06/07114204/PF.06.13.18_religiouscommitment-01-03-.png)

But comparing to other countries ranked by income inequality, the U.S. _seems_
to fall right in line:

[http://assets.pewresearch.org/wp-
content/uploads/sites/11/20...](http://assets.pewresearch.org/wp-
content/uploads/sites/11/2018/06/07114207/PF.06.13.18_religiouscommitment-01-04-.png)

Source: [http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2018/07/31/americans-
ar...](http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2018/07/31/americans-are-far-more-
religious-than-adults-in-other-wealthy-nations/)

